# Exhaust & Headers Help For My 04 GTO



## DayWalker (Apr 7, 2011)

Whats Up Everybody Just Want To Say Im Happy To Be Part Of The GTO Forum. Just Got My Goat 2 Months Ago And Im Ready For My First MODS.

Need Help And Opinions. No Trash Takers Thanks. 

-SLP Long Tube Headers

-SLP Loudmouth Exhaust... What Do I Have To Do To Have The Dual Exit In The Back Like The 05/06 GTO's..:confused

Looking Forward To Hearing From Everybody Thanks!


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

If you want the split exit for a slp you'll need to buy the mids and exhaust for an 05-06 and either cut the 04 bumper or find an 05-06 bumper set-up.


----------

